# Ya ever just have one of those days?



## DZLife (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, this guy is having one.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://video.msn.com/video.aspx/?mkt=en-us&vid=83ab7aad-bb57-46da-81f0-97e6452271db&fg=rss&from=im_default&wa=wsignin1.0">http://video.msn.com/video.aspx/?mkt=en ... wsignin1.0</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Nero (Jun 8, 2008)

ROLF thats how I feel at my job sometimes.


----------



## angelrose (Jun 8, 2008)

he seems a tad stressed. if your going to go .... go big (I don't think that's what they meant by that saying ....lol).


----------



## Beazer (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol, they all like walk away or hide from him. Shoulda dropped him for hittin the chick with the monitor. Other than that thats a pretty funny video lol.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 8, 2008)

Man I wish there was sound. I would lose it in that crammed office space as well lol.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

Not as much of a response as I thought there would be, but hey 

I thought a lot of people on here could relate to the vid XD


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 9, 2008)

The video wouldn't load for me


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 9, 2008)

nm, got it to work... and wow, thats pretty terrifying. I know I get mad and frustrated, but if that man had a gun, he probably would have shot up the entire office.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks like they Tased him to finally get him subdued.

DON'T TASE ME DUUUUUDE!!!!!!


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> It looks like they Tased him to finally get him subdued.
> 
> DON'T TASE ME DUUUUUDE!!!!!!



Hmm, I didn't notice that!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

ha yeah I see what your talking about Dave. I guess it was take your Tazer to work day after all.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> ha yeah I see what your talking about Dave. I guess it was take your Tazer to work day after all.


Nah, those 2 guys were security. There were possibly (2) others watching in the crowd.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > ha yeah I see what your talking about Dave. I guess it was take your Tazer to work day after all.
> ...



How many times did you watch it to figure that out 

Is it your new favorite "film"?

Do ya maybe relate to it just a little too much?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

DZLife said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > PuffDragon said:
> ...


I watched the end twice. The dark jackets give away the security guys. 

I haven't wanted to smash a computer in a loooong time! I did destroy a car stereo once when the belt broke for the cassette (about 20-25 years ago) and I tried to replace it even though the service guys said they send them back to Japan to do that. 2 hours to disassemble & reassemble, twice, and it didn't work right. Stomped on it, threw it down the hallway and stomped on it again, because I knew I'd try to fix it again if it wasn't totally destroyed!

I've seen a similar video of a guy going nuts, smashing his computer and knocking down the cubical walls, but he didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

That's weird. It doesn't work for me.


----------

